# Problem mit Addon(?)



## Pearly (17. Oktober 2005)

hallo!

Seit ich den Blasc-Client installiert habe, bekomme ich oft Fehlermeldungen, ich kann noch nicht mal Wow beenden: "Interface\FrameXML\UIPanelTemplates.lua:7:attempt to intex local 'frame' (a nil value)"
Weiß jemand von euch wie ich diese Problem beheben kann?

Pearly


----------



## Nyana (17. Oktober 2005)

Ne, ich habe nichtmal einen "Interface\FrameXML" - habe nur "Interface\Addons".
Benutzt Du Teile von Cosmos? Die sind noch nicht alle 100% kompatibel zur aktuellen v.1800 .. da schreit das ein oder andere Addon mal nach "Interface\FrameXML".


----------



## Crowley (17. Oktober 2005)

In dem FrameXML-Ordner sind die UI-Skripte von Blizzard, die das Standardinterface steuern. Die sind in der Interface.mpq und Patch.mpq gepackt. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal einen Blick draufzuwerfen.

Pearly, könntest du veruschen, das ganze etwas einzugrenzen? z.B. mal alle AddOns in einen anderen verschieben und nur BLASCProfiler lassen? Gibt es den Fehler dann auch?


----------



## Bogentod (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

habe das gleich Problem mit Blasc. 
Habe zusätzlich noch Cosmos aktiviert, wenn ich alle Cosmos Addon deaktiviere kommt bei beenden von WoW die Meldung wie Oben angegeben und das Spiel wird nicht beendet.
Lasse ich Cosmos aktiv, dauert es etwa 30 sek. bis WoW mit der Meldung "Verbindung zum Server abgebrochen" beendet wird.

MfG Bogentod


----------



## B3N (17. Oktober 2005)

Wir sind bereits dran und arbeiten an der Lösung des Problems. Sobald wir den Fehler haben, gibts ne neue BLASCProfiler Version per Autoupdate.

Das interessante an dem Fehler ist - bei manchen tritt er überhaupt nicht auf, bei anderen erst nach einer gewissen Zeit und bei wieder anderen sofort.


----------



## Pearly (17. Oktober 2005)

aaalso: Ich hatte zuvor nur das Titanpanel-Addon installiert und aktiv. Den Addons-Ordner hatte ich gerade umbenannt und es funktionierte wunderbar. Aber als ich noch nicht euren Client installiert hatte hat es immer wunderbar geklappt

Pearly


----------



## Zotti (19. Oktober 2005)

gibt es schon was neues wegen dem bug??

ich habe cosmos und titan panel drauf, wenn ich blasc aktiviere stürzt das spiel auch ab, wenn ich mich auslogge.
und ich muss den pc dann neu starten, da ich nicht aus wow raus komme.


----------



## Nyana (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe auch Titan drauf, aber die v1.2.6 (continued) .. die läuft stabil .. wenn man eine Version 2.x.x nimmt weiss ich nicht ob es geht, da habe ich immer andere Probleme im Zusammenhang mit Cosmos und die originale v1.2.5 nehme ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Mars (20. Oktober 2005)

Gleicher Fehler. AddOns:

Atlas
Bag_Status_Meters
BMRecLevel
CastTime
ChannelManager
CharactersViewer
Chronos
ClassBinding
CleanMinimap
ColorCycle
CT_BarMod
CT_BottomBar
CT_BuffMod
CT_ItemBuffs
CT_MailMod
CT_MapMod
CT_MasterMod
CT_PlayerNotes
CT_RaidAssist
CT_RaidTracker
DiscordLibrary
DiscordUnitFrames
DruidBar
Earth
EquipCompare
FastQuest
Fetch
FlightMap
FriendShare
Gatherer
GuildProfiler
HB_PetButtons
HunterBar_FeedButton
ImprovedErrorFrame
ItemsMatrix
LS_Chat
MobileFrames
myAddOns
myClock
Noticer
PetFeeder
PetXPBar
sct
Sea
ShardTracker
Sky
TipBuddy
Titan
TitanAtlas
TitanFriends
TitanGuild
TitanPvPStatus
TitanRested
WhoBuddy
ZoneLevel
ZubanLib

PS: Hab die letzte *offizielle* Titanpanel Version


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich bekomme nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung bzw. sehe diese nicht. Mein Spiel hängt sich einfach auf und muss zum Schließen "gezwungen" werden. Eine Liste meiner Addons gibt es in den nächsten Stunden. Baue gerade wieder etwas um.


----------



## Pearly (21. Oktober 2005)

komisch finde ich, dass das problem nur bei meinem main-char vorliegt, bei den andern gibts eigentlich keine probleme. auch glaube ich, wenn ich mit einem anderen char eingeloggt war und dann wieder mit dem main dass das problem nicht da ist. alles ein bisschen komisch.

Pearly


----------



## LaserLock (22. Oktober 2005)

den fehler hab ich auch hab fast nur ct mod..

beenden kannst das spiel normal gib einfach ein /console reloadui -> dann kannst wieder beenden/ausloggen

btw.
an auctioneer (beta) kanns nicht liegen hab ihn gegen ein anderes addon getauscht


----------

